# Pet Pigeon suddenly hates me



## Lutovar27 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello! first, obligatory "sorry for my bad english", now my problem: I have a pet pigeon called Zenobia, she is a feral we rescued when she was a nestling, now is two years old and she usually is pretty close to me, to the point she would bite anyone who tried to touch her when she was near me. But suddenly, for no reason at all, (i didn't interact with her two whole days for work reasons, might have something to do with it) she hates me and cant even stand me touching her. In the other hand, now she loves my mom and is always with her. Is this the teenage years i've heard about, even at her age? (She has layed various eggs, and at this moment is changing her feathers) will she ever be kind to me again? what should i do? i appreciate all the help.


----------



## Lutovar27 (Dec 19, 2017)

Something i forgot to add, she is sharing a room with two chickens and a rooster (all of the fairly young, maybe teenagers themselves) but only in the nights, ¿This can have something to do?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Phoebe , a rescued feral, would love me and attack my spouse, then occasionally switch off and act loving to him and attack me. I think the pigeon brain can only have one “ mate” at a time.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's normal behaviour, unfortunately.


----------



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a pigeon named Lukas. He attacks anyone near him. Something that Marina B, Sam aroo, and cwebster suggested to me was feed peanuts to him. But they also said not to give him too much.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*switched allegiance*



Lutovar27 said:


> Hello! first, obligatory "sorry for my bad english", now my problem: I have a pet pigeon called Zenobia, she is a feral we rescued when she was a nestling, now is two years old and she usually is pretty close to me, to the point she would bite anyone who tried to touch her when she was near me. But suddenly, for no reason at all, (i didn't interact with her two whole days for work reasons, might have something to do with it) she hates me and cant even stand me touching her. In the other hand, now she loves my mom and is always with her. Is this the teenage years i've heard about, even at her age? (She has layed various eggs, and at this moment is changing her feathers) will she ever be kind to me again? what should i do? i appreciate all the help.


dear lutovar,-there is an old saying[donot cutoff the hand that feeds you]--pigeons are very sensitive-you will have to get back into the fold,feeding and caring,--donot feel to bad-I am a rehabber and have out done myself on a couple pigeons that should be dead,-one after 6months of living in the e/r,and the other lives with me as a keeper in my facility-and if he was larger I would be afraid,after all they are descendants of the veloca raptor-sincerely james waller


----------

